# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > 1970-1990 >  Ωκεανίς [Okeanis-Kallisti-Methodia II-Ergina-Κίμωλος-Free Enterprise I]

## xara

Ο φίλος μου εκ Ζακύνθου, με πληροφόρησε πως εχει μπει καινούριο καράβι στη γραμμή των Επτανήσων. Απο Κυλλήνη μέχρι Λευκάδα, με το όνομα ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ. Γνωρίζει κάτι κανείς;

----------


## xara

Τελικά το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ, είναι το παλιό ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ, μετέπειτα ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ και ανήκει σε Ζακυνθινούς, τούς Κάπαρη και Λομποτέση και προορίζεται για ενδοεπτανησιακές κρουαζιέρες.

Tonnage: 3.880 tons
Length: 96,46 m.
Breadth: 15,94 m.
Draft: 4,41 m..
Maximum Speed: 18 Knots 
Stabilizers
Air Conditioning Throughout
Bars: 3
Main Lounge: 450 seats
Fwt. Lounge: 95 seats
Aft. Lounge: 90 seats
Deck Space: 700-900  Guests
Dining Room: 260 seats
Passenger Capacity: 700
Former names:
Free Enterprise - Townsend Car Ferries: 1962-65 
Free Enterprise I - Townsend Car Ferries: 1965-68 
Free Enterprise I - Townsend Thoresen: 1968-80 
Kimolos - Ventouris: 1980-93 
Ergina - Ventouris: 1993-95 
Ventouris - Ventouris: 1995 
Methodia II - Ventouris: 19893-97 
Kallisti - Sinderella: 1997- 

Mage postcard 622/53 of Free Enterprise I.

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Σαν Κιμωλος φωτογραφιες παιδια υπαρχουν , και σαν Εργινα δεν θα με χαλαγαν βεβαια ....
Εχω μπει μεσα πολλες φορες κυριως στο δρομολογιο του Πειραια - Σιφνο (τα πρωτα χρονια που εκανα διακοπες μονος μου ειχα φαει κολημα και πηγαινα συνεχεια Σιφνο)

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητέ φίλε, το "Κίμωλος" στο μέρος που πήγαινες διακοπές.
Στις Καμάρες της Σίφνου το 1985.
Η φωτογραφία είναι της αδελφής μου.
Να σημειώσω, ότι για πολλούς από μας τους παλαβούς, οι φωτογραφίες των Βεντουρόπλοιων με το "Ventouris Ferries" στα πλαΐνά, έχουν μεγαλύτερη συναισθηματική αξία .....

Το Κίμωλος στη Σίφνο.jpg

----------


## ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ

Βρηκα και ενα εισητιριο του ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ απο Κυθνο για Πειραια το 1989

skan 6131.jpg

----------


## Leo

Είστε "όλα τα λεφτά" και εσύ Roi Baudoin και εσύ ΑΣΤΥΠΑΛΑΙΑ αλλά και αρκετοί ακόμη εδώ .... Αφού προσφέρετε πλοίο και εισιτήριο ...λέω να τα πάω στην Σίφνο διακοπές  :Razz: . Όποιος γνωρίζει κάτι για την σύγκρουση του πλοίου στο πράσινο της Σύρου να μας πεί ότι θυμάται.... γιατί αν έχετε και φωτογραφία με βλέπω :roll:.

----------


## Apostolos

Για την σύγκρουση δέν έχω κάτι, έχω όμως μία φώτο του Απόστολου Κουρμπέλη του Κίμωλος στην Σέριφο τον Ιούνιο του 1990...
Kimolos_serifos_jun1990_2.jpg

----------


## helatros68

Το Κιμωλος στον Πειραια (τελη δεκαετιας του 80.

----------


## esperos

Πρωινή  αναχώρηση  από  Πειραιά.

KIMOLOS.jpg

----------


## esperos

Στα  Λεμονάδικα.  Τέλος  για  το  όνομα  ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ,  μπαίνει  το  νέο  όνομα  ΕΡΓΙΝΑ.


KIM ERG.jpg

----------


## Νικόλας

φίλε Roi θα συμφωνήδω μαζί σου για μερικούς παλαβούς ότι έχει μεγαλύτερη αξία τα σινιάλα VENTOYRIS FERRIES γιατί και γώ νομίζω πως κάτι έπαθα ότι τα είδα γιατι δεν γνώριζα ποτέ ότι είχε ένα τόσο όμορφο καράβι και με τόσο όμορφα σινιάλα

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φίλε Νικόλα, συμφωνούμε απόλυτα.
Το κάθε σινιάλο έχει τη δική του φιλοσοφία.
Και, ίσως, σήμερα οι εξελίξεις στην ακτοπλοΐα μας να ήταν διαφορετικές και ενδεχομένως καλύτερες αν είχαν διατηρηθεί στο Αιγαίο σινιάλα, όπως αυτό της VENTOURIS FERRIES, ή αν κάποιες μεγάλες εταιρείες του παρελθόντος δεν είχαν σπάσει σε τρία και τέσερα κομμάτια ακολουθώντας η κάθε μια τη δική της τύχη.
Φυσικά, η ζωή δεν προχωρά με τα ΑΝ, αλλά δεν πειράζει να λέμε που και που και κάποια ΑΝ .......

----------


## despo

Φαίνεται οτι το υπέροχο αυτό πλοίο θα έχει μια καινούργια σταδιοδρομία και μαλιστα απο το λιμανι του Πειραιά για ημερήσιες κρουαζιερες  για Αιγινα/Πορο/Υδρα.

----------


## Leo

Ενδιαφέρον αυτό... θα πάμε βολτα την πλωριά μπαλκονάρα κάτω απο την γέφυρα .... :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolas200

Σταθμός αυτο το πανέμορφο καράβι για την ελληνική ακτοπλοια. Εχει προσφέρει πολλά ιδιαίτερα στην γραμμή των δυτικών Κυκλάδων. Εχω ταξιδέψει αμέτρητες φορές και παρ ολο που ήταν μικρό ήταν καλοτάξιδο.

----------


## Apostolos

> Ενδιαφέρον αυτό... θα πάμε βολτα την πλωριά μπαλκονάρα κάτω απο την γέφυρα ....


Απλά στο ρεμέτζο πάρε δρόμο γιατι το μπουρί για το bow thruster βγαζει μαυρίλαααα!!!!

----------


## helatros68

Το Ωκεανις κατα την αφιξη του στην Ελευσινα στις 23.2.2008

----------


## Leo

Την 28.10.06 όπως τον συνέλαβε ο φακός μου στην Ζάκυνθο. Λήψη απο το πλαϊνό εξωτερκό πορτάκι του Ιόνιαν Στάρ με την ατελείωτη πλωράκλα!
PICT5638.jpg

μια κοντινή
PICT8425.jpg

και μια πρυμιά
PICT8446.jpg

----------


## Orion_v

Ωκεανις στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου Αυγουστος του 2006 

P8090077.JPG

----------


## despo

Δυστυχως ομως το μέλλον του αβέβαιο, αφου παραμένει παροπλισμένο στην
Ελευσινα.

----------


## giorgos....

η προσάραξη του *κίμωλος* ανοιχτά της *ρόδου* στίς 21 οκτωβρίου 1992
21 ΟΚΤΩΒΡΙΟΥ 1992 ΣΚΑΛΑ ΚΑΜΙΡΟΥ  ΡΟΔΟΣ.jpg

απο το περιοδικό εφοπλιστής
κίμωλος1.jpg
κίμωλος2.jpg
κίμωλος3.jpg
κίμωλος4.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

το πλοίο προσάραξε στην Σκάλα Καμίρου Ρόδου στίς 21 Οκτωβρίου 1992.
προσέκρουσε στο βυθισμένο φορτηγό πλοίο ΠΑΣΙΘΕΑ. το σημείο του ναυαγίου ηταν χαρτογραφημένο και υπήρχε και η σχετική ένδειξη στους χάρτες. παρ' ότι βάση της ζημιάς (ρήγμα στα ύφαλα μήκους 28μ και πλάτους 0,70π εώς 3μ) το πλοίο θα μπορούσε να κριθεί ώς total loss, όμως η VSL και ο Βαγγέλης ο Βεντούρης απ' ότι ακούστηκε το πήρε προσωπικά και έβαλε στοίχημα να σώσει το πλοίο και το κατάφερε και είναι προς τιμήν του που δέν το άφησε να χαθεί όπως χάθηκαν άλλα πλοία (νηρεύς, ιόνιον). το κίμωλος έμεινε σε εκείνη τη θέση για 10 μέρες, όσο κράτησαν οι εργασίες και αποκολλήθηκε στις 31 Οκτωβρίου 1992 και ρυμουλκήθηκε στο λιμάνι της Ρόδου οπου παραλίγο να βυθιστεί γιατί την ώρα που φούνταραν τις άγκυρες το πλοίο άρχισε να βάζει πάλι νερά και χρειάστηκε η βοήθεια των 2 ρυμουλκών για να το κρατήσουν. η φωτογραφία απο το περιοδικό εφοπλιστής που δίχνει την περιπέτεια του κίμωλος στο λιμάνι της *Ρόδου* αλλά τη γλύτωσε....
κίμωλος5.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Γιώργο εξαιρετική δουλειά καθώς και του δημοσιογράφου του Εφοπλιστή που κάλυψε το θέμα. Το περιστατικό αυτό το αγνοούσα. Ακόμα κι αν έγινε κάπως γνωστό παραέξω το σίγουρο είναι ότι τότε δεν του δόθηκε η ανάλογη δημοσιότητα. 

Η γνώμη μου για τα ήθη και τις τακτικές της πλειονότητας των εφοπλιστών υπήρξε αρνητική, αλλά επειδή θέλω να σκέφτομαι θετικά, επικεντρώνω στο ότι -ευτυχώς- το βαπόρι ζει και βασιλεύει. Εύχομαι ο τωρινός του ιδιοκτήτης να σκύψει με αγάπη στο σκαρί και στους μύθους που έκτισε μίλι-μίλι οργώνοντας το Αιγαίο και ειδικότερα τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες (πού είσαι Αντώνη :Wink: 

Διαφωνώ με τον φίλο Νικόλα μόνο στην αναφορά του &#171;ως προς το μέγεθος&#187; (βλέπε &#171;λαϊκό&#187; άσμα) του βαποριού. Το βαπόρι δεν ήταν -προσωπικά- καθόλου μικρό. Ανήκει στην κατηγορία των &#171;μεσαίων&#187; η οποία είναι η ιδανική για τις Κυκλάδες (δε νομίζω να κουβαλάει κανένα Κυανό Αστέρι Νάξος, Ιθάκη και Πάρος παραπάνω από 120 ΙΧ σε ένα τυχαίο δρομολόγιο του Οκτώβρη...) και που χονδρικά περιλαμβάνει πλοία παρόμοιου μήκους και χωρητικότητας. 

Να θυμήσω ότι βάπορες όπως το Νήσος Χίος με το μήκος των 97 m είχαν μεταφορική  ικανότητα 220 ΙΧ και 45 φορτηγών...

----------


## giorgos....

σε ευχαριστώ φίλε naxos. είναι ένα απο τα πιό επιτυχημένα πλοία που πέρασαν απο τις Κυκλάδες και αξίζει. εδώ μια φωτογραφία απο το βιβλίο *greek sea bridges* ώς *εργίνα*
ergina.jpg


και εδώ ώς *kallisti* απο το διαφιμηστικό κάρτ ποστάλ της εταιρείας
kalisti.jpg

----------


## vinman

Βλέποντας τις πολύ ωραίες φωτογαφίες που ανέβασε ο φίλος giorgos...θυμήθηκα ένα περιστατικό το καλοκαίρι του '93 στον Πειραιά..
Είμαι στο γραφείο,Κυριακή μεσημέρι...
Η μοναδική αναχώρηση μεσημεριού εκείνη την ώρα είναι στις 14.00 για Σύρο,Πάρο,Νάξο,Ηρακλειά,Σχοινούσα,Κουφονήσι,Κατάπο  λα,Αιγιάλι,Δονούσα,Αστυπάλαια.
Το πλοίο είναι το Κίμωλος με την νέα του όμως ονομασία....Εργίνα..
Είναι δεμένο στην γωνία δεξιά απέναντι απο τον ΗΣΑΠ.
Το πλοίο είναι φρεσκοβαμμένο και του έχει γίνει και μία εκτεταμένη ανανέωση του ξενοδοχειακού...ύστερα απο το ατύχημα που είχε το φθινόπωρο του '92...
Μπαίνει στο γραφείο ένας άντρας γύρω στα 60...
Με καλημερίζει και μου λέει ότι θέλει ένα εισητήριο για Πάρο με εκείνο το όμορφο και μεγάλο πλοίο που είδε βγαίνοντας απο το τρένο...
Αμέσως πιάνω το μπλόκ και πρίν αρχίσω να γράφω κάτι του λέω...Τυχερός είστε που θα ταξιδέψετε με το Κιμωλος...το πλοίο έχει αναβαθμιστεί πλήρως και δεν θυμίζει σε τίποτα το πως ήταν πρίν...
Με το που άκουσε Κίμωλος τα μάτια του βούρκωσαν...Μου λέει είσαι σίγουρος ότι είναι αυτό?Εγώ άκουσα πέρυσι βουλιαξε...Έιναι το αγαπημένο μου πλοίο...
Σίγουρος είμαι...μία αλλάγή όνόματος δεν σημαίνει και διαφορετικό πλοίο...
Για να μην πολυλογώ ο συγκεκριμένος κύριος πήρε το εισητήριο,μου άφησε και 500 δρχ φιλοδώρημα και έφυγε σχεδόν τρέχοντας για να πάει να συναντήσει ξανά το αγαπημένο του βαπόρι...

----------


## Νάξος

Τί ιστορία καραβολατρείας ήταν αυτή βίνμαν; Και δε μιλάμε για ένα κάποιο σύνηθες περιστατικό νοσταλγίας. Ο άνθρωπος αυτός έπαθε τα εγκεφαλικά του, τότε, όταν ζούσε το βαπόρι. Φαντάζομαι ότι άμα ανακαλύψει το φόρουμ θα πάθει ακόμα μεγαλύτερη ανωμαλία...
Και πείτε μου σας παρακαλώ:Ποιος θα άφηνε φιλοδώρημα για να τα ταξιδέψει με τα καινούρια; 

Μαζύ με τις ιστορικές φωτογραφίες του Γιώργου ήτανε από το μεγαλύτερα κύματα συγκίνησης στο φόρουμ. Εύγε και πάλι εύγε. Σας ευχαριστούμε. Α ρε Κιμωλάρα.

----------


## avenger

Καλοκαίρι του 1988 επιστροφή από τη Σίφνο, αξέχαστο ταξίδι με το "Κίμωλος" γιατί όλοι παρακολουθούσαν στο βίντεο την "Προφητεία" με τον Γκρέγκορι Πεκ και οι "τυχεροί" κάναμε παρέα του καπετάνιου στη βαρδιόλα...

----------


## giorgos....

αυτή τη φορά θα έλεγα να πάμε όλο ανάποδα..
ας κάνουμε μία αναδρομή στα δρομολόγια του πλοίου.. όποιος έχει υλικό και απο προηγούμενα έτη καλοδεχούμενο..
*εδώ ώς καλλίστη στις κρουαζιέρες της για σαντορίνη*
kalisti1.jpg

*εμφανώς ανανεομένοι οι εσωτερικοί χώροι, όμως όταν ένα πλοίο διαθέτει τέτοια μπαλκονάρα είναι δυνατόν να κάτσεις μέσα?*
kalisti2.jpg

*τα δρομολόγια της ώς εργίνα το 1994*
εργίνα94.jpg

*το 1993*
εργίνα93.jpg

*ώς κίμωλος το 1992*
kimolos92.jpg

----------


## giorgos....

*και το 1991*
προσέξτε καλύτερα τη φωτογραφία.. το κιμωλάκι είναι τίγκα στον κόσμο..
kimolos91.jpg

το υλικό απο τα διαφημηστικά φυλλάδια της *VENTOURIS SEA LINES* και της 
*M & S CRUISES*.

----------


## vinman

Ο βαπόραρος κομμένος απο τον Εφοπλιστή...


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 14226

----------


## giorgos....

φίλε vinman έχω μία απορία. γιατί δέν κράτησες όλη τη σελίδα?

----------


## vinman

> φίλε vinman έχω μία απορία. γιατί δέν κράτησες όλη τη σελίδα?


 
Tότε έφτιαχνα κάποια κολάζ και με ενδιέφεραν μόνο οι φωτογραφίες και όχι το κείμενο.. :Wink:

----------


## aegina

Apo to perasma tou sto Saroniko yparxei tipota? :Very Happy:

----------


## nikolas200

Φίλε Γιώργο έχω και εγώ το Φυλλάδιο του ώς Κίμωλος. Μου θύμησες παλίες καλες εποχές. Ευχαριστώ πολυ.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Πριν να δούμε το "Κίμωλος" στα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού, ας το δούμε στο τέλος αυτής της περιόδου, παρέα με το "¶γιος Νεκτάριος".
Τους πρώτους μήνες του 1996 είχαμε στον Πειραιά την εαρινή σύναξη όλων των Βεντουρόπλοιων. 
Μετά ένα ένα άρχισαν να φεύγουν για να ξαναταξιδέψουν με άλλα σινιάλα. Μόνο το "Παναγία Τήνου 2" ξαναταξίδεψε για λίγο για την εταιρεία του, αλλά και αυτό δεν κράτησε πολύ και παροπλίστηκεξανά.
Από όλα αυτά τα πλοία, το μόνο που δεν ξαναταξίδεψε ήταν το "'Αγιος Νεκτάριος". Και αυτό ήταν άδικο, μιας και το πλοίο είχε υποστεί ριζική μετασκευή των εσωτερικών του χώρων και ήταν σαν ένα μικρό κρουαζιρόπλοιο.
Εδώ, λοιπόν, "Μεθοδία ΙΙ" και το "¶γιος Νεκτάριος" με τα σινιάλα της Ventouris Lines του Αντώνης Βεντούρη και λίγο πιο δίπλα το "Παναγία Τήνου 2" της Ventouris Sea Lines.

To ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΝΕΚΤ¶ΡΙΟΣ και το ΚΊΜΩΛΟΣ.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

Η φωτογραφία δεν είναι καλή, υπό την έννοια ότι το βαπόρι δεν φαίνεται καθαρά. Είναι από τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο:

http://www.planetware.com/picture/he...-gr-gr5131.htm

Στο λιμάνι της Σύμης. Στην υγειά του βάπορα και όλων των φίλων του. Και πάνω απ' όλα, ΖΕΙ!

----------


## gtogias

Ως Ωκεανίς στη δεξαμενή πέρσι το καλοκαίρι

----------


## nikolas200

Τι πλωριά μπαλκονάρα είναι αυτή. Μακάρι να ξαναγυρνούσες και να μας ταξίδευες πάλι στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες ΚΙΜΩΛΑΡΑ

----------


## nikolas200

Παιδία το αυτοκόλλητο VSL που έβαζαν στα αυτοκίνητα το έχει κανείς να το ανεβάσει

----------


## Haddock

Η προσπάθεια συλλογής υλικού του Κίμωλος είναι πραγματικά αξιέπαινη. 

Άλλο ένα βαπόρι που δεν τιμήσαμε με την παρουσία μας. Μπορεί να έχουμε την ευκαιρία για μια κρουαζιέρα, αφού το Capri μας έπεσε λίγο ακριβό. Συνεισφέρω στο ταξίδι με το ιστορικό βαπόρι.

Χορτάστε ταχύτητα της Κιμωλάρας...



Πηγή:Webshots

----------


## nikolas200

Φοβερή η ΚΙΜΩΛΑΡΑ

----------


## giorgos....

φωτογραφία του κίμωλος απο τις πρώτες μέρες του στην ελλάδα

FE1_Kimolos-01.jpg
πηγή www.simplonpc.co.uk

και απο τη θητεία του με τα χρώματα της ventouris lines
  ενώ η διαφήμηση της παλιάς του εταιρείας επάνω στο κτίριο το παρακολουθεί προσεκτικά....
methodia_II_1962_2.jpg
πηγή www.faktaomfartyg.se/

----------


## vinman

Ιούλιος 2005 και το Κίμωλος ως Καλλίστη φρεσκάρεται...!!!
(κομμένη απο τεύχος του Εφοπλιστή)


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 16429

----------


## Haddock

Στο ίδιο σημείο, μια άλλη μέρα από διαφορετική οπτική γωνία.



Πηγή:flickr.com

----------


## vinman

Για τον καλό φίλο Polykas και τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζει...
Ο δεξαμενισμός του Ωκεανίς στο Πέραμα στις 27 Ιουλίου 2005..!!!
Αφιερωμένη επίσης και σε όλους τους φίλους του βαποριού!!


Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17170


(σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)

----------


## Orion_v

Αλλη μια του Ωκεανις , 8/2006 , λιμανι Ζακυνθου.

P8060046.JPG

----------


## mastrovasilis

Πολύ ζωντανα χρώματα. Πανέμορφη φωτό.

----------


## n-k

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsTuKtHuaJ8

----------


## polykas

> Για τον καλό φίλο Polykas και τις εξαιρετικές φωτογραφίες που μας χαρίζει...
> Ο δεξαμενισμός του Ωκεανίς στο Πέραμα στις 27 Ιουλίου 2005..!!!
> Αφιερωμένη επίσης και σε όλους τους φίλους του βαποριού!!
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 17170
> 
> 
> (σκαναρισμένη απο τον Εφοπλιστή)


*Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Μανώλη.Η προσφορά σου μεγάλη.*

----------


## a.molos

Το πλοίο ως Καλλίστι σε Ελευσίνα και Ηρακλειο, απ΄όπου έκανε κρουαζιέρες προς Σαντορίνι.

KALLISTI at Elefsina.jpg
KALLISTI at Iraklio.jpg

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Kακο θα ηταν να το βαζανε σε καμια μονοημερη απο Πειραια? Μπας και το βολταρα κι εγω, γιατι ποτε δεν ετυχε μεχρι τωρα!!!

----------


## polykas

[quote=Orion_v;116215]Αλλη μια του Ωκεανις , 8/2006 , λιμανι Ζακυνθου.

P8060046.JPG[/quote
*Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Orion V....* :Very Happy:

----------


## Orion_v

[QUOTE=polykas;116896]


> Αλλη μια του Ωκεανις , 8/2006 , λιμανι Ζακυνθου.
> 
> P8060046.JPG[/quote
> *Πολύ ωραίες οι φωτογραφίες σου Orion V....*


Xαίρομαι που σου άρεσαν  :Very Happy:  , σ' ευχαριστώ πολύ !! ,οπως και τον αγαπητό φίλο mastrovasilis βεβαίως !!

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

πολυ καλο πλοιο για την εποχη του εκανε μαγκες τους Βεντουρεους

----------


## milos express

πες αλευρι........ ο καπ τα μηνας τον γυρευει.... :Razz:

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

αν θυμασαι φιλε milos express τα δυο αυτα πλοια κοντραριστικαν ενα με εναμιση χρονο μετα μπηκαν εναλαξ οι απολλωνες και το Γεωργιος Εξπρες

----------


## FOYNTARISTOS

Μια παροιμια λεει ΚΙΜΩΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΣΟ ΜΟΥ φιλε milos

----------


## milos express

ΔΕΝ ΠΑΩ ΕΓΩ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΙΜΩΛΟ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΤΡΟΒΟΛΟΥΝΕ

----------


## plori

Αυτό το πλοίο έαν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν πρωταθλητής στις εσωτερικές αλλάγες των σαλονιών και γενικά των χώρων.

----------


## esperos

Για  να  νοστιμίσει  η  συζήτηση,  να  μπεί  και  μία  φώτο  από  πρωινή  αναχώρηση  του  πλοίου  από  Πειραιά.

KIMOLOS.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο Έσπερος και τα μπαχαρικά της Πόλης έχουν πολλά κοινά σημεία.
Και τα δύο μπαίνουν και νοστιμίζουν για τα καλά. 
Όσο για το *"Κίμωλος",* θυμάμαι ότι όταν μπήκε μας φάνηκε σαν επανάσταση.
Όμορφοι εσωτερικοί χώροι και υπέροχα καταστρώματα.
Τότε μας φαινόταν κρουαζιερόπλοιο.
Αν θυμάμαι καλά, είναι το πλοίο που καθιέρωσε το απογευματινό δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής για τις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Δρομολόγιο χρυσοφόρο.
Κάποιοι έλεγαν ότι στο συγκεκριμένο δρομολόγιο έβγαζε όσα έβγαζε στα υπόλοιπα δρομολόγια της εβδομάδας.
Το *"Κίμωλος"* πολλοί το έλεγαν και *Love Boat* (πολλά, βέβαια, πλοία αποκαλούσαν έτσι).
Πολλοί ήταν οι έρωτες που γεννήθηκαν σ' αυτό το πλοίο.
Ιδιαίτερα στο δρομολόγιο της Παρασκευής. 
Για μια δεκαετία στάθηκε πολύ καλά.
Μετά την άφιξη του "Μήλος Εξπρές", η πλάστιγγα έγυρε μονόπαντα προς τη μεριά του πλοίου των Σταθάκη-Μανούσου. 
Τις επόμενες ημέρες, θα έχουμε μικρές εκπλήξεις για το "Κίμωλος".
Για να ικανοποιήσουμε και τον φίλο FOUNTARISTO...

----------


## giorgos....

> Αυτό το πλοίο έαν δεν κάνω λάθος πρέπει να ήταν πρωταθλητής στις εσωτερικές αλλάγες των σαλονιών και γενικά των χώρων.


φίλε plori νομίζω πως πρωταθλητής στις αλλαγές των εσωτερικών χώρων ήταν το σίφνος εξπρές.. άλλωστε μην ξεχνάμε πως αυτό το πλοίο έφαγε τόσα λεφτά απο τη ventouris sea lines, όσα τα υπόλοιπα πλοία μαζί..
λεφτά που ήθελε ο βεντούρης και τα έδωσε φυσικά.. και εκεί που είπαμε πως έφυγε ένα βάρος απο την εταιρεία όταν πουλήθηκε στον απόστολο, ήρθε ένα άλλο πλοίο το οποίο πιστεύω πως ήταν αυτό που στην ουσία επιβάρυνε την εταιρεία με παραπάνω έξοδα εις γνώσην όμως του βεντούρη και τελικά την τέλειωσε περίπου 2 χρόνια αργότερα.. φυσικά δεν φταίνε τα πλοία αλλά η απερισκεψία και ο κακός υπολογισμός των εφοπλίστών..
ξέρω οτι βγήκα εκτός θέματος και ζητάω συγνώμη που παρασύρθηκα σε λεπτομέριες..

----------


## britanis

i saw she at herakleon

----------


## giorgos_249

*Έκανε ποτέ δρομολόγια από Λαύριο για Τήνο - Μύκονο ή κάνω λάθος;*

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Το ηρωϊκό *"Κίμωλος"* έχει πραγματοποιήσει, κατά καιρούς, απίστευτα δρομολόγια.
Το πιο ασυνήθιστο ήταν το δρομολόγιο από το Ναύπλιο για τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων (1992 και 1993).
Δρομολόγιο, όμως, από Λαύριο για Τήνο-¶νδρο δεν θυμάμαι.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το Εργίνα  εν πλω το  καλοκαίρι  του 1994  
_ 
ergina.jpg

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ο καλός φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON έχει ανοίξει για τα καλά το σακούλι του και ανασύρει θησαυρούς.
Παρακαλούμε, συνεχίστε.
Απ' ότι φαίνεται το πηγάδι των κρυμένων θησαυρών δεν έχει πάτο.
Ευτυχώς!!!

Πάμε τώρα αρκετά χρόνια πριν.
Κάπου  στο καλοκαίρι του 1987,  πριν αλλάξουν τα σινιάλα των πλοίων των Βεντούρηδων.
Στον Πειραιά, για μια μεσημερινανή αναχώρηση.
Ο φακός του καλού φίλου *Eugenio B.* καταγράφει μια χαρακτηριστική σκηνή που συνοδεύει την αναχώρηση των πλοίων.
Ο ίδιος το ονομάζει *"Ιεροτελεστία του Χάους".*
Οι Ιταλοί χρησιμοποιούν την δικιά μας λέξη* "Χάος"* για να περιγράψουν την κατάσταση αυτή.
¶νθρωποι και οχήματα, όλοι μαζί να προσπαθούν να βγάλουν άκρη.
Οι εφημερίδες της εποχής ("Ριζοσπάστης" και "Ακρόπολη") μιλούν για την τουρκική προκλητικότητα στο Αιγαίο και τις τεταμένες σχέσεις Καραμανλή (του θείου) και του Μητσοτάκη (αυτός παραμένει στας επάλξεις).
Τα περιοδικά που βλέπουμε είναι "Οι Εικόνες" και το "Ρομάντσο". 
Η συνέχεια, βέβαια, ήταν απρόσμενα καλή για τον φίλο Eugenio B.
To καράβι δικαίωσε για μια ακόμα φορά τον τίτλο που έφερε ως *"Πλοίο της αγάπης και της χαράς"* ....

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο Eugenio B. για την παραχώρηση της φωτογραφίας και τα σχόλια που τη συνόδευσαν.

Την αφιερώνουμε σε όλους τους φίλους.
Να αναφέρω ξεχωριστά όλους τους καλούς φίλους από τη Σίφνο, τον γεροσιφνιό, τον Sorokho, τον Vortigern, τον plori, τον milos express, τον FOYNTARISTO, τον AKORAKIS, τον Hengist, τον Avenger, καθώς και τον T.S.S. APOLLON, τον Ben Bruce, τον paroskayak, τον giorgos ....., τον Έσπερο, τον Α. Μώλο, τον Ellinis, τον starce, τον Britanis, τον Rocinante και τον polyka.   

TO ΚIΜΩΛΟΣ ΣΤΟΝ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ το σεπτεμβριο σε μια επισκεψη που εκανα. Πραγματικα καλοδιατηρημενο και ισως να αξιζει καποια προσπαθεια τυπου γεωργιος εξπρες, καθως και ζωντανο ειναι και ο γεναρχης μιας πολυ επιτυχημενης σειρας πλοιων μπορει να μην ηταν αυτο που ηταν το προαναφερμενο η το παναγια τηνου αλλα παντα ηταν ενας ακουραστος εργατης με πολυ πλουσια δραση!

okeanis (6).JPG

okeanis (23).JPG

----------


## japan

Συμφωνω απολυτα με τον φιλο BEN BRUCE πρεπει να κανουμε μια προσπαθεια να σωσουμε αυτο το ομορφο πλοιο. Φοβερες φωτογραφιες μπραβο σου.

----------


## plori

> Ο καλός φίλος T.S.S. APOLLON έχει ανοίξει για τα καλά το σακούλι του και ανασύρει θησαυρούς.
> 
> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον καλό φίλο Eugenio B. για την παραχώρηση της φωτογραφίας και τα σχόλια που τη συνόδευσαν.
> 
> Την αφιερώνουμε σε όλους τους φίλους.
> Να αναφέρω ξεχωριστά όλους τους καλούς φίλους από τη Σίφνο, τον γεροσιφνιό, τον Sorokho, τον Vortigern, τον plori, τον milos express, τον FOYNTARISTO, τον AKORAKIS,.............


ROI σε ευχαριστώ!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rocinante

Φιλε Roi βλεπω ηλθες φορτσατος απο το νησι. Σ ευχαριστω και χρονια σου πολλα.

----------


## Sorokxos

Σ ευχαριστουμε ROI. Καλη ανασταση σε όλους!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To methodia ii μπαινει καμαρωτο στον πειραια το 1995 λιγο πριν αρχισουν οι περιπετειες του με τις τραπεζες,ευτυχως ηταν περαστικες. Αφιερωμενο σε ολους οσους το εζησαν και το αγαπησαν και τον φιλο Νικο Ζακχαιο που ειχε γραψει ενα ωραιο κειμενο γι δαυτο το 2000 στο γνωστο περιοδικο

125 (158).jpg

----------


## japan

Φοβερη φωτό BEN BRUCE παιδια κατι πρεπει να κανουμε για αυτο το πλοιο να το κρατησουμε για παντα μιας και δεν τα καταφεραμε με τον ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ. Τωρα που ειναι νωρις.

----------


## nikolas200

TS APOLLON  και BEN BRUCE πολλά συγχαρητήρια. Χρονια πολλά και Χριστός Ανέστη

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Το «Κίμωλος» ντυμένο στα μαύρα. Απεικονίζεται σε αρκετά παλιά διαφημιστική φωτογραφία η οποία είναι ανηρτημένη, που αλλού, στο ναυτικό πρακτορείο Νικ. Πρέκα (Κατάπολα Αμοργού).  :Razz:  
Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη με κινητό 

DSC00198kimolos.JPG

----------


## opelmanos

Συγνώμη παιδιά αλλά μπαίνω για πρωτη φορά σε αυτό το θέμα.Θέλω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις κοίταξα κάποια πόστ παραπάνω κατάλαβα το ατύχημα που είχε αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι άλλο:Πρώτον το πλοίο που βρίσκεται τώρα ??Γίνεται αγώνας διάσωσης του?

----------


## Amorgos66

> Εργίνα...κάποιο καλοκαίρι στο Αιγαίο...
> 
> ergina.jpg


...ελπίζω με την άφιξή του στον Πειραιά να έγινε καταμέτρηση
επιβατών γιατί το πρωτόκολλο το βλέπω ...ΠΑΤΗΜΕΝΟ...!!!

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Εξαιρετικά σπάνια η φωτογραφία που ανέβασε ο καλός φίλος *BEN BRUCE.*
Το *"Κίμωλος"* ήταν ένα πρωτοποριακό πλοίο για την εποχή του, γενάρχης μιας υπέροχης σειράς πλοίων.
Πλοίο multi-purpose.

Μέχρι πριν λίγο καιρό βρισκόταν στην Ελευσίνα με το όνομα *"Oceanis".*

Στην πολυτάραχη ζωή του στην Ελλάδα είχε κάποιες περιπέτειες, αλλά πάντα κατάφερνε να τις ξεπερνά.

Στη *Σίφνο* δυο φορές, άλλη μια φορά *ανοιχτά της* *Χάλκης*, μια φορά στη *Σύρα* είχε σοβαρές αβαρίες, αλλά το πλοίο αποδείχτηκε εφτάψυχο.
Στα ανοιχτά  της Χάλκης (νομίζω το 1993) είδε το Χάρο με τα μάτια του, αλλά τη σκαπούλαρε.

Για τις *Δυτικές Κυκλάδες* αποτέλεσε πολύ σημαντική εξέλιξη στη γραμμή.
Έχοντας να ανταγωνιστεί το *"Ιόνιον",* το *"Αλκυών"*, το *"Κυκλάδες"* το πλοίο δούλεψε πάρα πολύ καλά.  

Προς το τέλος της καριέρας του στις *Δυτικές Κυκλάδες* άκουσε πολλά (λόγω και των αβαριών που είχε), αλλά οι κατηγορίες ήταν υπερβολικές και άδικες.

Δρομολόγια, όπως αυτό της *μεγάλης άγονης της Δωδεκανήσου (με πολλά Κυκλαδονήσια),* της σύνδεσης *Ναυπλίου-Κυκλάδων* λείπουν πάρα πολύ σήμερα.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι σήμερα θα δούλευε εξαιρετικά στα ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.
Να τολμήσω να πω ότι θα ήταν ακόμα και σήμερα πολύ καλύτερο από πολλά πλοία που κατά καιρούς εκτέλεσαν ενδοκυκλαδικά δρομολόγια.

----------


## Amorgos66

...το καλοκαίρι του 1992 φεύγοντας από Μήλο είχα 2 επιλογές...
Μήλος Express(κατευθείαν Πειραιά) κ Κίμωλος(Πειραιά μέσω Κιμώλου).
Οι ντόπιοι κακολογούσαν το Κίμωλος ότι είναι σάπιο ,τσομενταρισμένο κτλ
Ειχαν σχεδόν ίδια ώρα αναχώρησης γύρω στις 10.30 το βράδυ....
Φυσικά επέλεξα Κίμωλος.... μέσω Κιμώλου.Ημουν το μοναδικό ΙΧ που
επιβιβάστηκε.....
Στην Κίμωλο βγήκαν καμμιά 10αρια άνθρωποι κ 1 ...νεκροφόρα...!!!
...5.30 το πρωι ήμασταν Πειραια........

----------


## AIOLOS KENTERIS II

Σε πια εταιρια ανικει τωρα που ειναι παροπλισμενο ??

----------


## Ellinis

Το έχει αγοράσει εδώ και 2 χρόνια ο Παναγιωτόπουλος που έχει και το GOLDEN PRINCE. Η κίνηση στις ημερήσεις της Σαντορίνης φαίνεται πως δεν ήταν η αναμενόμενη και έτσι το άλλοτε ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ δεν ταξίδεψε ποτέ με τα σινιάλα του και παραμένει δεμένο στην Ελευσίνα. 




> Συγνώμη παιδιά αλλά μπαίνω για πρωτη φορά σε αυτό το θέμα.Θέλω να κάνω κάποιες ερωτήσεις κοίταξα κάποια πόστ παραπάνω κατάλαβα το ατύχημα που είχε αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω κάτι άλλο:Πρώτον το πλοίο που βρίσκεται τώρα ??Γίνεται αγώνας διάσωσης του?


Προσπάθειες διάσωσης δεν έχω ακούσει να γίνονται, και δεν το βλέπω και τόσο εφικτό...




> Το «Κίμωλος» ντυμένο στα μαύρα. Απεικονίζεται σε αρκετά παλιά διαφημιστική φωτογραφία η οποία είναι ανηρτημένη, που αλλού, στο ναυτικό πρακτορείο Νικ. Πρέκα (Κατάπολα Αμοργού).  
> Η φωτο είναι τραβηγμένη με κινητό 
> 
> DSC00198kimolos.JPG


Αν και φωτομοντάζ σε παλιά φωτο της Townsend-thoresen, παρεμένει ένα υπέροχο ντοκουμέντο. Από την εποχή που στα ξεκινήματα νέων πλοίων τέτοια μοντάζ ήταν συχνά μιας και που χρόνος και οργάνωση για νέες φωτογραφήσεις...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Κιμωλος*...σε διαφημιστικο εντυπο του 1981.

kimolos.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Και λίγο αργότερα όταν φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Ventouris Ferries!!!

158 Kimolos.jpg

Photo by Albert Novelli

----------


## Tsikalos

@ φώτο του Κίμωλος από Πειραιά 1986/7
Πολύ μακρινές και λίγο αλλοιωμένες....

Kimolos1.jpg

Kimolos 2.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

> @ φώτο του Κίμωλος από Πειραιά 1986/7
> Πολύ μακρινές και λίγο αλλοιωμένες....


Diamonds are forever!!!!!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To μεγαλο καραβολατρικο site NAUTILIA ανεβαινει στο θρυλικο ,για παντα κιμωλος, και σημερα oceanis και φωτογραφιζει αποκλειστικα!

okeanis (27).JPG

OCEANIS.....

okeanis (23).JPG

OCEANIS..... η ταυτοτητα.Ολλανδικη τεχνικη, αγγλικο concept.Tι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις το 1961 απο το βαπορι που υπηρξε η μανα ολων των συνχρoνων ferry!


okeanis (22).JPG

----------


## Rocinante

Καταπληκτικα ντοκουμεντα. Ευχαριστουμε BEN.

----------


## polykas

> OCEANIS..... η ταυτοτητα.Ολλανδικη τεχνικη, αγγλικο concept.Tι αλλο να ζητησει κανεις το 1961 απο το βαπορι που υπηρξε η μανα ολων των συνχρoνων ferry!
> 
> 
> okeanis (22).JPG


*Ο μοναδικός και ανεπανάληπτος BEN BRUCE κτυπάει αλύπητα.Τον ευχαριστούμε πολύ...*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Βρισκομαστε στο 1995 και το κιμωλος μετα απο χρονια αγωνων στο αιγαιο, αρχιζει καριερα στον αργοσαρωνικο σαν methodia II

new (90).jpg

----------


## Naias II

> Και λίγο αργότερα όταν φόρεσε τα σινιάλα της Ventouris Ferries!!!
> 
> 158 Kimolos.jpg
> 
> Photo by Albert Novelli





> Βρισκομαστε στο 1995 και το κιμωλος μετα απο χρονια αγωνων στο αιγαιο, αρχιζει καριερα στον αργοσαρωνικο σαν methodia II
> 
> new (90).jpg


Τρελές ομορφιές μπορούμε να πούμε για τις παραπάνω φωτογραφίες.
*Ερώτηση:* Το πλοίο να υποθέσω από τα σινιάλα πήγε από το Γιώργο στο Βαγγέλη; ή ανήκε στη Ventouris πριν τη διάσπαση των αδερφών και το πήρε ο Βαγγέλης  :Confused:

----------


## despo

Εγω ξέρω οτι ηταν αρχικά ιδιοκτησίας της ενωμένης οικογένειας Βεντούρη και μετα (επι Αργοσαρωνικού) κατέληξε στον Αντώνη Βεντούρη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Λοιπον αρχικα ventouris ferries, ολοι μαζι.Απο το 1986 στην ventouris sea lines Ευαγγελου και Αντωνη Βεντουρη και απο το 1995 στην ventouris lines του αντωνη βεντουρη στον αργοσαρωνικο

----------


## opelmanos

> Λοιπον αρχικα ventouris ferries, ολοι μαζι.Απο το 1986 στην ventouris sea lines Ευαγγελου και Αντωνη Βεντουρη και απο το 1995 στην ventouris lines του αντωνη βεντουρη στον αργοσαρωνικο


Ρε παιδιά σε ποιό ακριβώς σημείο βρίσκεται το πλοίο?Ισως την άλλη εβδομάδα που θα κατέβω Αθήνα πεταχτώ με το αμάξι να το δω από κοντά και να το φωτογραφίσω κιόλας

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Τωρα ειναι σε μια απο της ντανες της ελευσινας.Τα πραγματα μαλλον δεν ειναι και πολυ καλα αφου η εταιρεια εχει και αυτη <σφιξυματα>.Θελει 2 στροφαλους το RUNNER και φετος δεν ταξιδεψε ουτε το PRINCE.Oποτε το μελλον ειναι δυσκολο ασχετα αν εχουν πεσει αρκετα χρηματα πανω του.

----------


## Naias II

Με καλύψατε πλήρως.
Σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας  :Wink:

----------


## gtogias

Φωτογραφία του Κίμωλος τη μακρυνή εποχή πριν γεμίσουν τα πλοία με τα διάφορα Lines. Η φωτογραφία είναι του Antonio Scrimali:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 67680

----------


## CORFU

εχω ταξιδευσει με αυτο το πλοιο αν θυμαμαι καλα πρεπρπει να ηταν το 1991 απο Πειραια για Σιφνο η παγκοι μπροστα απο την γεφυρα ηταν ολα τα λεφτα

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΕΤΗΟDIA 2 στον πειραια το 1995


negative (256).jpg

----------


## Tasos@@@

Εξαιρετικη φωτογραφια φιλε Ben ενος πολυ αγαπημενου και αν μη τι αλλο,πολυ ξεχωριστου βαποριου!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Απο διαφημιστικο φυλλαδιο της Μηλου 2 δεκαετιες περιπου πριν...
Αφιερωμενη στους Ben Bruce,T.S.S.Apollon...

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

*Kallisti*...στο λιμανι του Ηρακλειου. 
_Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας_

kallisti.jpg

----------


## Karolos

img044a.jpg
_Στόν Πειραιά ένα μεσημέρι, χαρισμένη σε όλους τούς καλούς φίλους του θέματος_

----------


## vinman

..παρεούλα με το Κνωσσός...!!!
Αυτό το σεντούκι τελικά Κάρολε εύχομαι και ελπίζω να μην έχει πάτο για να βγάζεις συνεχώς απο μέσα όμορφες φωτογραφίες που θα μας ταξιδεύουν σε άλλες εποχές..!!!

----------


## Tasos@@@

Α ρε Κιμωλακι ομορφο....Να'σαι καλα Καρολε σ'ευχαριστουμε πολυ! :Very Happy:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eυχαριστω τον καλο φιλο Καρολος για την πανεμορφη φωτο ενος αγαπημενου πλοιου-μουσειου,πια, που υπαρχει ακομα και ειναι ισως το πρωτο συνχρονο φερρυ του προηγουμενου αιωνα

----------


## giorgos....

προς πώληση το Κιμωλάκι έναντι 2.500.000 ευρώ..
όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε και μακάρι το πλοίο να σωθεί και να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει..

http://www.commercial-boats-for-sale...oat_63456.aspx

----------


## Apostolos

Πάααρα πολλά φίλοι μου, πρέπει να εισαι τρελός να ζητάς τιμή πάνω απο του σκραπ για ένα τέτοιο πλοίο!

----------


## Ellinis

Πολλά, αλλά πριν παροπλιστεί είχε σενιαριστεί το ξενοδοχειακό (και όχι μόνο) για να βγεί για κρουαζιέρες. Θα μου βέβαια πεις πόσος καιρός πέρασε... 
Δε λέω το καράβι είναι παλιό και σχεδόν μουσειακό... 48 χρόνων έφτασε!

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To πλοιο αυτο οπως και το ομοσταυλο του τελουν υπο κατασχεση.Οποτε μαλλον ειναι δυσκολα τα πραγματα για τι σουπερ ιστορικο αυτο πλοιο

----------


## nikitas

ΜΙΑ ΦΟΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΠΛΟΙΟΥ ΣΑΝ FREE ENTERPRICE ΑΠΟ ΤΟ SHIPSPOTING

----------


## giorgos_249

*Δυστυχώς στο site αυτό είδα και πολλά ελληνικά όπως παντοκράτωρ , στύρα νταιαμοντ , αγιος νεκτάριος αίγινας , αχαιός , ιονις κ άλλα.......*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aυτο δεν σημαινει τιποτα.Ολα τα πλοια παντα ειναι υπο πωληση παντα με ενα καλο τιμημα.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2005 ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΙΑ ΚΑΛΗ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΕΠΑΝΩ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΟ ΑΠΟΨΗ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΕΠΙΣΚΕΥΩΝ.ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΔΥΟ ΜΗΝΕΣ ΣΚΛΗΡΗΣ ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΣΥΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ.ΑΠΕΠΛΕΥΣΕ ΓΙΑ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΤΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΤΕΣΣΕΡΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙ ΤΟΥ 2005 ΓΑΙ ΙΘΑΚΙ ΚΑΙ ΛΕΥΚΑΔΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΚΥΝΗΤΕΣ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ ΕΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΝΗΣΙΟΥ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ.ΣΤΗ ΖΚΥΝΘΟ ΕΓΙΝΕ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΓΙΟΡΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΓΚΑΙΝΙΑ ΤΟΥ.ΟΙ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΙΝΟΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑΝ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΕΚΑΝΑΝ ΚΡΟΥΑΖΙΕΡΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΙΑ ΕΙΧΕ ΜΠΕΙ ΤΟ ΦΘΙΝΟΠΟΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ Η ΔΟΥΛΕΙΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ.ΣΤΗ ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟ ΠΗΓΕ ΜΕΣΑ ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ.ΠΕΡΥΣΙ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΣΕ ΝΤΑΝΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ.ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΚΟΜΑ.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ο ναυπηγος Δημητρης Καπαρης αφου αγορασε το πλοιο εκανε πραγματι πολυ καλη και σωστη δουλεια στην κυριολεξια το ανεστησε. Εβλεπες ενα πλοιο και το χαιροσουν εσωτερικα και εξωτερικα. 
Για οποιον δεν γνωριζε δεν μπορουσε να φαντασθει οτι το πλοιο ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ πρωην ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ ηταν 40 περιπου ετων.
Ομως δεν ηταν δυνατον να επικρατησει στα ταξιδια γυρο της Ζακυνθου κ.λ.π την στιγμη που ειχε τεραστια εξοδα σε σχεση με τα μικρα τουριστικα, τα οποια εχουν 400 ατομα πρωτοκολλο με 8-9 ατομα πληρωμακαι με παρα πολυ λιγοτερα καυσιμα.
Με 45-50 ατομα και τετραπλασια καυσιμα πως να βγει. Ετσι εμεινε δυο χρονια παροπλισμενο  υποχρεωθηκε μαλλιστα να μετακινηθει τον χειμωνα στο λιμανι των Βολιμων οπου υπεστη σοβαρες ζημιες απο την κακοκαιρια και εκινδυνευσε να βυθισθει. Τον Μαιο  του 2006 επεστραψε στο λιμανι της Ζακυνθου  διορθωθηκαν οι ζημιες στην ισαλλο γραμμη και τον Αυγουστο ανεχωρησε  αφου δεν καταφερε να εξασφαλισει πελατεια.
Ειχε 900 ατομα πρωτοκολλο και μετα βιας μαζευε 50-60 ατομα.
Κριμα παντως γιατι θα αναβαθμιζε την τουριστικη αγορα της περιοχης του ναυαγιου και του γυρου της Ζακυνθου, και οι εκδρομεις θα εμεναν με πολυ καλυτερη εντυπωση στο τελος της καθε κρουαζιερας.

----------


## ayfa74

kai tora ti? poy briskete

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΜΙΑ ΦΟΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΤΑ 600 ΑΤΟΜΑ ΕΠΙΒΑΤΕΣ ΟΤΑΝ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΟ ΤΑΞΙΔΙ ΓΙΑ ΣΤΡΟΦΑΔΕΣ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ!!!ΣΤΗΝ ΕΛΕΥΣΙΝΑ ΑΠΕΝΑΝΤΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΣΑΒΒΑ ΣΕ ΝΤΑΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΕΡΥΣΙ..ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΓΕΡΗΣ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΣ ΚΑΛΗΣ ΠΟΙΟΤΗΤΑΣ ΛΑΜΑΡΙΝΑΣ ΓΛΥΤΩΣΕ ΕΚΕΙΝΟ ΤΟ ΧΕΙΜΩΝΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΑΓ.ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟ ΒΟΛΙΜΩΝ.ΕΠΙΣΗΣ Η ΖΗΜΙΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΠΑΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΙΣΑΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΜΠΑΣΕ ΣΤΑΓΟΝΑ ΝΕΡΟ..

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Ετσι ειναι φιλε μονο αυτη τη φορα πηρε αυτα τα ατομα. Κριμα το βαπορακι ηταν πολυ ομορφο οσο για εκεινη τη βεραντα προστα απο τη γεφυρα δεν εχω λογια.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗ ΒΕΡΑΝΤΑ ΣΚΕΦΤΟΤΑΝ Ο ΝΑΥΠΗΓΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΟΚΤΗΤΗΣ Δ.ΚΑΠΑΡΗΣ ΝΑ ΕΦΤΙΑΧΕ ΠΙΣΙΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΓΚΑΡΑΖ ΤΟΥ ΝΑ ΓΙΝΕΙ YAUTING CLUB..

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Πολυ σωστα ενημερωμενος φιλε μου. Θα ηταν ενα στολιδι στον ημερησιο τουρισμο, αλλα καπου και ο ιδιος ο Δ. Καπαρης δεν τα μετρησε σωστα. Δεν τον υποστηρηξαν και τα πρακτορεια, κατα την γνωμη μου ενα τετοιο πλοιο επρεπε να υπαρχει για να  αναβαθμισει τις κρουαζιερες στο γυρο στο ναυαγιο αλλα και στα Στροφαδια που εχουν πραγματικη ιστορικη αξια.

----------


## Ellinis

Για το Δ.Κάπαρη να αναφέρω οτι έχει τεράστια εμπειρία στον τομέα της κρουαζιέρας, καθώς ήταν στέλεχος του Χανδρή ήδη από τη δεκαετία του '60. 
Είχε κάνει και μια προσπάθεια στην ακτοπλοϊα στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ΄70, αρχικά με τη ναυπήγηση του ΙΟΝΙΣ που τελικά πέρασε στον Βλασσόπουλο και μετά με τη δρομολόγηση του ΑΙΓΕΥΣ στη γραμμή Κυλλήνη-Ζάκυνθος.

Το πλωρίο μπαλκόνι του ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ είναι πραγματικά απίθανο, και είναι κρίμα που το βαπόρι δεν "έπιασε" στο ρόλο αυτό. Μετά την αγορά του από τον Παναγιωτόπουλο ανακαινήστηκε για να κάνει ημερήσιες Κρήτη-Θήρα αλλά αντί για αυτό έμεινε να σκουριάζει στη ντάνα της Ελευσίνας μέχρι και σήμερα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΚΑLLISTI στον πειραια τον χειμωνα του 1997

scan0082.jpg

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Αν ειμαι πληροφορημενος σωστα Αρη  με το που πηγε να το ξεκινησει ο Παναγιωτοπουλος επαθε σοβαρη ζημια στις γεννητριες και απο τοτε εμεινε στη ραδα της Ελευσινας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο οτι μου ειχε πει ο Κ. Παναγιωτοπουλος ειχε κανει ολικη επισκευη στις μηχανες κτλ οπως και κατι μαζεματα <απο κατω>.Το βαπορι στη δοκιμη που εκανε επιασε 15 μιλια δρομο.Το βαπορι ηταν να ναυλωθει το 2008 στο εξωτερικο αλλα στραβωσε.Την επομενη χρονια δεν ταξιδεψε ουτε ο πριγκιπας και μετα ειχαμε τις γνωστες περιπετειες της εταιρειας των πλοιων και των εχοντων να λαμβανουν.

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

Για μερα εδω εκανε ναυτολογιο και εγινε ενας γαμος μεσα στο πλοιο, και ακολουθησε ολονυκτιο γλεντι.

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας το δούμε να περνάει τον Ισθμό στις 23/02/2006 με τη βοήθεια του P/K Θέτις. :Surprised: 
Χαρισμένη σε Orion_v, polykas, Finnpartner_1966, a.molos, mastrovasilis, despo, Leo, helatros68 και όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου. :Wink:  :Cool: 



OKEANIS 01 23-02-2006.jpg

----------


## despo

Ειναι πραγματικά υπέροχη φίλε Παντελή, σε ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_F/B Κιμωλος...σε διαφημιστικη αφισα εποχης 

_kimolos.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Σπανια φωτο με το <Β> χωρις κορωνα.Μαλλον ειναι απο το 1981 που ηρθε.Βλεπουμε ακομα αλλη μια μετσκευη Βεντουρη με το παιχνιδι των παραθυρων, ειχε πιο πολλα τα εκλεισαν και στο τελος τα ξαναεβαλαν

----------


## Rocinante

> _F/B Κιμωλος...σε διαφημιστικη αφισα εποχης_


 Ευχαριστουμε Γιωργο.
Του χρονου πενηνταριζει. Αν δεν κανω λαθος ειναι το αρχαιοτερο πλοιο αν και παροπλισμενο.

----------


## Express Pigasos

το πλοιο περιμενει καρτερικα το τελος του... δεν θα αντεξει πολυ μου λενε οι πηγες μου...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ 3 φωτο απο επισκεψη στο πλοιο πριν 3,5 χρονια.Το πλοιο οσο ειναι στην ελλαδα εχει την μιση του καριερα ως ακτοπλοικο 1981-1996 και την αλλη μιση ως κρουαζιεροπλοιο

okeanis (6).JPGokeanis (23).JPGokeanis (26).JPG

----------


## gpap2006

Μετα απο περιπου 5 χρόνια παροπλισμού και ...μισό αιώνα ζωής λογικό είναι να ετοιμάζεται για διάλυση. Όπως και να έχει είναι ιστορικό σκαρί που δεν πέρασε πουθενά απαρατήρητο, ειδικα στις δυτικές Κυκλάδες που μεσουρανησε τη δεκαετία του 80 (για να μπει σε δευτερη μοιρα απο το 88 που ηρθε το ΜΗΛΟΣ).

----------


## Express Pigasos

Βεβαια μου ελεγε καποιος τις προαλλες πως κανεις δεν ξερει απο κατω πως ειναι και φοβουνται ακομα και να βυθιστει...εχει ηδη παρει καποια κλιση - μικρη βεβαια..θα αντεξει ταξιδι ??

----------


## pantelis2009

Που βρίσκετε παροπλισμένο;;;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο κατω ειχαν πεσει 2 φορες λεφτα απο το 1996 και δεν ειναι τοσο χαλια παρολα τα 50 του χρονια

----------


## Express Pigasos

αν θυμαμαι καλα κυριε Παντελη ειναι στη ντανα με το Αρσινοη.Κυριε Κωστα να σας πω την αληθεια πριν 2 χρνια ειχα ανεβει στο Ντομενικο(Αιγινα) κανενα διμηνο πριν φυγει.. δεν μου πολυφαινοταν στα καλα του απο τοτε. Αλλη μια φορα εχω παει απο τοτε εν πλω βολτα στο κολπο αλλα ειχα μεινει απο μπαταρια στη φωτογραφικη... Εγερνε ελαφρα οπως θα εγερνε καθε πλοιο, ομως σε συζητηση που εκανα τελευτια μ ειχαν πει για μια κλιση >10 μοιρων.. Κριμα για το πλοιο παντως.... Πρεπει να το ειχα δει και στο Ναυπλιο καποτε... θυμαμαι εχει μια φωτογραφια ο roibaudoin..

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Απο ναυπλιο ξεκιναγε το 1993 σε μια αποτυχημενη προσπαθεια της εταιρειας να πιασει κοσμο απο πελοπονησσο και τους ξενους που ερχομενοι απο πατρα θα εβρισκαν μια πιο κοντινη πυλη για τα νησια αντι για τον πειραια

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

KIMOLOS.jpgΣτα Λεμονάδικα παρέα με το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.

----------


## Express Pigasos

Συμφωνα με οσα ξερω,το πλοιο κανονικα επρεπε να ειχε φυγει απο αρχες Γεναρη δια τη τελευταια κατοικια του..ακομα και εκει απο οτι φαινεται το πλοιο δε θελει..ελπιζω να μην εχει την ιδια τυχη με το Καρυστακι και το Mediterranean Sky..

----------


## opelmanos

Yπάρχει περίπτωση να ξαναταξιδέψει??

----------


## karavofanatikos

Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει, αλλά γύρω στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού του 2011, μία ομάδα παιδιών κυρίως μέσω του facebook προσπάθησε να συσπειρώσει τους απανταχού καραβολάτρες με σκοπό τη διάσωση του ιστορικού αυτού σκαριού. Δυστυχώς μία παρόμοια προσπάθεια είχαμε ζήσει και για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές και σίγουρα θυμόμαστε όλοι το αποτέλεσμα. Όπως είναι γνωστό η εποχή του ρομαντισμού έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί! Ας γίνει όμως κάτι γιατί δεν είναι ωραία εικόνα να κάθεται και να σαπίζει....

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα πιστευω οτι τετοιου τυπου ενεργειες δεν οδηγουν καπου ειδικα αυτες τις μερες, εκτος αν υπαρχουν ελατηρια για αλλα οφελη, οπως βλεπουμε σε καθε τι που συμβαινει στην Ελλαδα

----------


## giorgos....

> Δεν ξέρω αν πρόκειται να ξαναταξιδέψει, αλλά γύρω στις αρχές του καλοκαιριού του 2011, μία ομάδα παιδιών κυρίως μέσω του facebook προσπάθησε να συσπειρώσει τους απανταχού καραβολάτρες με σκοπό τη διάσωση του ιστορικού αυτού σκαριού. Δυστυχώς μία παρόμοια προσπάθεια είχαμε ζήσει και για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές και σίγουρα θυμόμαστε όλοι το αποτέλεσμα. Όπως είναι γνωστό η εποχή του ρομαντισμού έχει περάσει ανεπιστρεπτί! Ας γίνει όμως κάτι γιατί δεν είναι ωραία εικόνα να κάθεται και να σαπίζει....


Φίλε karavofanatike όντως η εποχή του ρομαντισμού έχει δυστυχώς χαθεί. Θυμάμαι την προσπάθεια που είχε γίνει το καλοκαίρι. Εδώ, για το Γεώργιος Εξπρές είχε γίνει μεγάλη κινητοποίηση (υπουργεία, μουσεία σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό) μέχει και αφίσες είχαμε τυπώσει και ενώ οι εποχές ήταν σαφώς καλύτερες οικονομικά απ'ότι σήμερα, δεν καταφέραμε τίποτα. Μακάρι να γινόταν να ταξίδευε ξανά το Κίμωλος. ¶λλωστε υπάρχουν κρουαζιερόπλοια πιο μεγάλα σε ηληκία από αυτό.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 01700017 despo KIMOLOS.jpgPHOTO 01701017B DESPO METHODIA II.jpgΕπειδή βλέπω να μας αποχαιρετά για πάντα, 2 φωτογραφίες απο την πολύτιμη πιστεύω παρουσία του κοντά μας ως Κίμωλος στη Σίφνο και ως Μεθοδία ΙΙ στον Αργοσαρωνικό.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Aπο τα πολυ αγαπημενα μου βαπορια

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Τις χρυσές δεκαετίες της ακτοπλοϊας το βαπόρι στα στέκια των καραβολατρών(και όχι μόνο) περνούσε απαρατήρητο.Επισκιαζόταν από άλλα βαπόρια που εννοείται ότι δεν τα αναφέρω γιατί θα ξημερώσει.Το αποτέλεσμα?Τα έθαψε όλα το μπαγάσικο!Εμένα προσωπικά μου αρέσει πάρα πολύ.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To 1980 μονο απαρατηρητο δεν μπορουσε να περασει....

----------


## ΑΡΗΣ

Συμφωνώ Κώστα.Ήταν πολυεργαλείο. Απλά το ύφος των παραπάνω γραφομένων έχει να κάνει με το''τα έθαψε'' :Tears Of Joy:

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα δεν είχε την "κόψη" του ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ή του Γεώργιος, ούτε την ταχύτητα της Παναγίας ή του ΝΑΪΑΣ ΙΙ. Αλλά το βαποράκι ήταν αξιοπρεπέστατο για τις γραμμές που έκανε. Και είχε το πιο καραβολατρικό μπαλκόνι της ακτοπλοϊας ever!

----------


## Apostolos

Χθές στην Ελευσίνα... Απ ότι μου είπαν ετοιμάζεται σύντομα να φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι... Μου είπαν οτι δείχνει σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση...

OKEANIS.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Χθές στην Ελευσίνα... Απ ότι μου είπαν ετοιμάζεται σύντομα να φύγει για το τελευταίο ταξίδι... Μου είπαν οτι δείχνει σε εξαιρετική κατάσταση...
> 
> OKEANIS.jpg


Όσο μπορώ να δώ,η σημαία είναι Ονδούρας ή Σιέρρα Λεόνε;

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Διακρινω στην Σημαια και πρασινο χρωμα, μαλλον Σιερα Λεονε _

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> PHOTO 01700017 despo KIMOLOS.jpgPHOTO 01701017B DESPO METHODIA II.jpgΕπειδή βλέπω να μας αποχαιρετά για πάντα, 2 φωτογραφίες απο την πολύτιμη πιστεύω παρουσία του κοντά μας ως Κίμωλος στη Σίφνο και ως Μεθοδία ΙΙ στον Αργοσαρωνικό.


Φίλε Despo η αριστερή μου κάνει για Σύμη όχι Σίφνο. Πρόσεψε την Συμιακή αρχιτεκτονική με τις στέγες και τους μύλους πάνω στον λόφο.

----------


## despo

> Φίλε Despo η αριστερή μου κάνει για Σύμη όχι Σίφνο. Πρόσεψε την Συμιακή αρχιτεκτονική με τις στέγες και τους μύλους πάνω στον λόφο.


Πρέπει να έχεις δίκιο ! Ουτως η' άλλως το πλοίο αυτό 'όργωσε' όλο το Αιγαίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> _ Διακρινω στην Σημαια και πρασινο χρωμα, μαλλον Σιερα Λεονε_


Δίκιο έχεις άλλωστε Ονδούρας δεν βλέπω να βάζουν πιά.Τώρα με αυτή τη σημασία είναι καταδικασμένο...

----------


## BEN BRUCE

ΜΕΤΗΟDIA II το 1995 στον Πειραια για να παει στην θεση του

new (817).jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KIMOLOS το 1983 σε μια αεροφωτογραφια του πρωτοπορου Γ.Κουρουπη

scans (70).jpg

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Αδιανοητη φωτογραφια για την εποχη... Ενα συμπαθεστατο και τιμιο σκαρι επισης.

Ευχαριστουμε πολυ.

----------


## Ellinis

> KIMOLOS το 1983 σε μια αεροφωτογραφια του πρωτοπορου Γ.Κουρουπη
> 
> scans (70).jpg


Γιγαντιαία φωτογραφία! Τη θυμάμαι σε αφίσες σε πρακτορεία. Αυτό η μπαλκονάρα στην πλώρη ήταν για γερές καραβολατρικές αποδράσεις. Άντε τώρα να το συγκρίνεις με ένα ταξίδι με μπαουλο-τσόκαρα made in korea...
Τέτοια καράβια τα έφαγαν οι "κυρίες με τα σι-θρου" που έλεγε και ο καπτά-γάτος  :Cat:

----------


## Apostolos

Διακρίνω μια διαφορά στην πλώρη απο τις μεταγενέστερες φώτο απο αυτήν του Κουρούπη. Το πρόστεγο και το παραπέτο παραπέμπουν σε ένα ενιαιο κατάστρωμα και οχι στο σπαστό που ήταν παλιά θυμίζοντας φορτηγόποστάλι

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Διακρίνω μια διαφορά στην πλώρη απο τις μεταγενέστερες φώτο απο αυτήν του Κουρούπη. Το πρόστεγο και το παραπέτο παραπέμπουν σε ένα ενιαιο κατάστρωμα και οχι στο σπαστό που ήταν παλιά θυμίζοντας φορτηγόποστάλι


Σωστα το ειδες αποστολε.Την προσθηκη αυτη με το <μαγαζι του λοστρομου> την εκαναν στη πρωτη μετσακευη του στην ελλαδα το 1980.Οταν το βαπορι εγινε Μεθοδια ΙΙ και ηρθε στον Αργοσαρωνικο αυτο το ξυλωσαν και εγινε η πλωρη ως ειχε πριν το 1980

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

Φοβερές οι φωτό σας, οντώς ειναι σε αυτή τη θεση πρυμνηοδετημένο;κρίμα να μην είμαι Ελλάδα να πάω να το δω για τελευταία φορά.Ξέρουμε πότε φεύγει και σε ποιόν πλοιοκτήτη ανήκει μέχρι και σήμερα;

Ευχαριστώ.!

----------


## leo85

> KIMOLOS το 1983 σε μια αεροφωτογραφια του πρωτοπορου Γ.Κουρουπη
> 
> scans (70).jpg


Καράβια που δεν ήθελες να τελείωσή το ταξίδι.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

METHODIA II αναχωρηση απο πειραια για αργοσαρωνικο το 1995 

σάρωση0002.jpg

----------


## leo85

Σαν ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ στις 28-01-2013 στην Ελευσίνα.

ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ 28-01-2013.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Πρωτοταξίδεψα μαζί του το 1987 για Κύθνο και την επόμενη χρονιά για Σίφνο. Μου έκανε εντύπωση η εξάτμιση από το προπελάκι που έβγαινε μπροστά στη πλώρη και είχε και πολύ χαρακτηριστικό ήχο. Το 2004 σε διακοπές στη Ρόδο, είπαμε να πάμε με τη γυναίκα μου μονοήμερη στη Σύμη. Βλέποντας το βαπόρι κάτι μου θύμιζε (άλλα χρώματα και εταιρία). Λέω στη γυναίκα μου, με αυτό το βαπόρι έχουμε ταξιδέψει αλλά δε θυμάμαι ποιο είναι. Με το που ξεκίνησε και άκουσα τον ήχο από το προπελάκι και είδα και το ντουμάνι από την εξάτμιση, λέω το Κίμωλος είναι. All time classic.

Η φωτό δεν ότι καλλίτερο για το βαπόρι. Φαίνεται ελάχιστα η πλώρη αλλά η θέα μπαίνοντας στο λιμάνι της Σύμης είναι μοναδική.

SYMI_V1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_ Το ΕΡΓΙΝΑ εν πλω το καλοκαιρι του 1994

_Ergina at sea 1994_a.jpg
_ 
 Πεφτουν "Οι  τιτλοι  του τελους" και γι'αυτο το  σκαρι
Ο φιλος ΒΙΚΤΩΡ  ΧΙΩΤΗΣ με πληροφορησε οτι  πλεει ρυμουλκουμενο προς  Aliaga   _

----------


## despo

Εχουμε 'κουραστεί' φίλε T.S.S. Apollon να αποχαιρετάμε πλοία που άφησαν ιστορία στην ακτοπλοία μας. Δυστυχώς οπως δείχνουν τα πράγματα έχουν πια εκλείψει οι νοικοκύρηδες, οπως φάνηκε σε μιά στιγμή οτι θα δώσει ζωή σε αυτό το πλοίο, πλην ελάχιστων βέβαια εξαιρέσεων. Οσο για το Κίμωλος οπως το είχαμε μάθει τόσα χρόνια, μετά απο τόσα χρόνια εγκατάλειψη ήταν αναμενόμενο οτι θα έρθει το μοιραίο...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

51 ετών πλοίο, με 8 συνεχόμενα χρόνια παροπλισμού, 2 στη Ζάκυνθο (αν δεν κάνω λάθος τελευταία χρονιά που δούλεψε ήταν το καλοκαίρι του 2005) και 6 στην Ελευσίνα, όχι μόνο ήταν αναμενόμενο να "επέλθει το μοιραίο" αλλά και πολύ άντεξε. Ας είναι .....ελαφριά η άμμος στην παραλία που θα προσαράξει.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

κρίμα ακόμα ένα καλό σκαρί χάνεται.υπήρχαν ελπίδες από κάποιους ότι θα το ξεκινήσουν , αυτό ήταν αδύνατον διότι το πλοίο ήθελε πάρα πολλά χρήματα παρ'όλο που ο Κάπαρης έριξε πολλά χρήματα πάνω του.δεν ήταν όμως αρκετά.καλό θα ήταν να είχαμε καμία φωτο απο την αλιάγα και επίσης αν ξέρει κάποιος αν και μέχρι τέλος το πλοίο άνηκε στην πλοιοκτησία Κάπαρη.

----------


## pantelis2009

Απ' οτι μου είπε φίλος καπετάνιος (δυστυχώς δεν έχω μεταφορικό μέσο για να τράβαγα καμία φωτο) έφυγε εχθές το μεσημέρι ρυμουλκούμενο απο το P/K CHRISTOS XVII. Αν και ο φίλος Selim San έχει εξαφανιστή, θα του γράψω......μήπως και μου στείλει καμιά φωτο.
Ας το δούμε σαν ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ όταν περνούσε τον Ισθμό στις 13-08-2005 και γω έπινα καφεδάκι με το γιό μου. Για όλους τους φίλους του.

ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ 01 13-08-2005.jpg

----------


## Takerman

Στο AIS δεν φαίνεται το ρυμουλκό. Κλειστό θα το έχει μάλλον.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ωραιος καφες φιλε παντελη!

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Στο AIS δεν φαίνεται το ρυμουλκό. Κλειστό θα το έχει μάλλον.


Είναι έξω από την εμβέλεια των επίγειων δεκτών AIS, τα ξημερώματα πέρσε το στενό Καφηρέα όπως βλέπουμε εδώ.

----------


## pantelis2009

> Ωραιος καφες φιλε παντελη!


Άμα είσαι τυχερός και σου κάτσει......είναι καλύτερος. :Fat:

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

φοβερή φώτο αν έχεις και άλλες βάλε...φοβερή σύμπτωση βέβαια να είσαι εκεί και να πίνεισ καφέ.. στη φώτο διακρίνονται στη βεράντα πάνω από αριστερά ο ναυπηγός και ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου Δ.κάπαρης,αρχιμηχανικός του πλοίου κ.Τζαβάρας και ο ξάδερφος του κ. κάπαρη. στη πλώρη ο ναύκληρος Καψάλης Β.

----------


## BLUE STAR PATMOS

Στο marine traffic πάντως στις φωτογραφίες του CHRISTOS XVII υπάρχει μία που ρυμουλκεί το ΩΚΕΑΝΙΣ για το τελευταίο του ταξίδι στο ύψος του Ασπροπύργου..http://photos.marinetraffic.com/ais/...4025&size=full

----------


## pantelis2009

> φοβερή φώτο αν έχεις και άλλες βάλε...φοβερή σύμπτωση βέβαια να είσαι εκεί και να πίνεισ καφέ.. στη φώτο διακρίνονται στη βεράντα πάνω από αριστερά ο ναυπηγός και ιδιοκτήτης του πλοίου Δ.κάπαρης,αρχιμηχανικός του πλοίου κ.Τζαβάρας και ο ξάδερφος του κ. κάπαρη. στη πλώρη ο ναύκληρος Καψάλης Β.


Ωραίος ο φίλος. Ξέχασες να μας πεις ποιός είναι ο 5ος που είναι στην πλώρη, δεν τον είδες ή δεν τον ξέρεις;;;;; :Fat:

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

> Ωραίος ο φίλος. Ξέχασες να μας πεις ποιός είναι ο 5ος που είναι στην πλώρη, δεν τον είδες ή δεν τον ξέρεις;;;;;


είναι ένας ινδός εν΄ονόματι Σπύρος.

----------


## pantelis2009

> είναι ένας ινδός εν΄ονόματι Σπύρος.


Είσαι απίθανος, ευχαριστώ αν και έκανα πλάκα. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκες. :Fat:

----------


## pantelis2009

> Στο AIS δεν φαίνεται το ρυμουλκό. Κλειστό θα το έχει μάλλον.


Στα Βόρεια της Χίου τώρα.

----------


## CHIEF OFF.

> Είσαι απίθανος, ευχαριστώ αν και έκανα πλάκα. Ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγήθηκες.





οχι φιλε μου καθόλου... απλά δεν έδωσα την απαιτούμενη σημσσία.... :Fat:

----------


## karavofanatikos

Θα παρακαλούσα τους διαχειριστές να κάνουν τον κόπο να μεταφέρουν και το θέμα του Κίμωλος στην κατηγορία των ιστορικών πια πλοίων. Όπως βλέπουμε εδώ, ( http://merseyshipping.blogspot.gr/20...rt-162013.html ), αλλά κι από φωτό που δημοσιεύτηκε πρόσφατα στο γνωστό ναυτιλιακό περιοδικό το πλοίο έχει αναπαυτεί αιώνια στην γνωστή αμμουδερή παραλία της Τουρκίας! 

Για να είναι σωστή και η ονοματολογία του θέματος, τα προηγούμενα ονόματα του πλοίου με χρονολογική σειρά απ' τη γέννηση προς το θάνατο ήταν τα εξής: Free Enterprise I, Kimolos, Ergina, Ventouris, Methodia II, Kallisti, Oceanis.

----------


## Ellinis

Σαν ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ σε μια φωτογραφία του 1983 από το περιοδικό Steamboat Bill.

kimolos 83.jpg

Eδώ  έχει επεκταθεί ο διάδρομος από τη βαρδιόλα της γέφυρας προς τα πρύμα ως την πρώτη λέμβο. Σε άλλες προγενέστερες φωτογραφίες βλέπουμε οτι είχε ένα στενότερο κουρμπαριστό διάδρομο που παίρναγε κολητά με το φουγάρο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δρομολογια του *Κιμωλος* και αλλων απο τον Ελευθερο Τυπο της 4ης Απριλιου 1992.  Μολις 20 χρονια...
Το *Κιμωλος* κανει τηε αγονη γραμμη των μικρων Κυκλαδων..

19920404 all Ele0 Typos.jpg

----------


## Ilias 92

Μόλις κυκλοφόρησε από τον Βρετανικό εκδοτικό οίκο  Ferry Publications ένα βιβλίο 40 σελίδων για το πρώην Free Enterprise I και όλη την πορεία του μέχρι και την διάλυση του το καλοκαίρι που μας πέρασε στις ακτές της γειτονική Aliaga. Η τιμή του λευκώματος στην Ελλάδα είναι 12 Ευρώ περίπου. Εγώ το βρήκα σε πρακτορείο ξένου τύπου στην 2ας Μεραρχίας στον Πειραιά ενώ αποστέλλεται και ηλεκτρονικά από την Αγγλία.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ ΙΙ στην Αιγινα τον Ιουλιο του 1995 

_1995 METHODIA II Aigina.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα απο τα αγαπημενα μου πλοια σε μια ομορφη ποζα δια χειρος του φιλου TSS APOLLON.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

ΚΑΛΛΙΣΤΗ.jpgAπό το shipspotting φωτό του αλησμόνητου φίλου Εmmparad, Ηράκλειο 8-5-97.

----------


## Gallos952

To be confirmed by experts : KIMOLOS (Ventouris Sea Lines)
at Amorgos - Katapola back from Astypalia during the period
1991 - '92 • ƒƒ

Katapola - Kimolos.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το ΜΕΘΟΔΙΑ ΙΙ  καταπλεει στο λιμανι της Αιγινας το καλοκαιρι του 1995 

_METHODIA II Aigina 1995.jpg

----------


## karavofanatikos

Αρόδο στο Διαφάνι Καρπάθου, το γραφικό επίνειο της Ολύμπου.

DIAFANI.jpg

Απ' το φωτογραφικό αρχείο του τοπικού ναυτικού πράκτορα Νίκου Ορφανού.

----------


## Ellinis

Όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ με τους υπέροχους εξωτερικούς χώρους. Πολύ πριν την εποχή των Super, Express, Jet, Fast κλπ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

> Όμορφη φωτογραφία του ΚΙΜΩΛΟΣ με τους υπέροχους εξωτερικούς χώρους. Πολύ πριν την εποχή των Super, Express, Jet, Fast κλπ


 Τωρα,που,περασαν,τα,χρονια,ακομα,και,τα,Super,Expr  ess,μας,φαινονται,εποχης,τα,jet,fast,οχι,ακομα..

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην Βρετανία, σε μια _εντυπωσιακή φωτό_ που ανέβηκε σήμερα στο shipspotting.

----------

